# Got some cups



## feeshy (May 15, 2008)

These arrived a few days ago, haven't used them yet but I'm impressed by how clear they are. Worked out at about 40p each including postage (I got 15)- obviously I could have got a pack of normal cups for a lot less but I can't be bothered to faff around with elastic bands.

Current plan is, when the netting arrives (it's taking it's time, I hope they have actually sent it), Stanley knife around the centre circle bit and glue-gun in a circle of netting (using the leftover 'shelf' to hold the glue). Should work fairly well, they're going to be for Odontomantis planiceps nymphs mainly, and any other small nymphs I decide to get.












Random addition of whatever I had lying around...


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

no bad..when the netting comes your be sorted then..


----------



## desana (May 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> no bad..when the netting comes your be sorted then..


Hi, i use these half pint cups, I cut out the raised bit in the centre of the lid place thin strip of kitchen roll inside and fold it over the edge, this gives the mantis something to climb up. then place a 4" square piece of net curtain over the top clip the lid back on that holds everything in place. make a small hole in the side and plug it up with a piece of damp sponge for humidity and also to remove to place food in. That way ya dont have to keep taking the lid of. Only time i take the lid of is when i clean it out. I use this way for all my nymphs this is what works for me Thanks................... :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## macro junkie (May 16, 2008)

netting really bugged me..thats why i bought 100 mantis place deli cups..  with fabric stuck to the lid. cant beat em..


----------



## desana (May 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> netting really bugged me..thats why i bought 100 mantis place deli cups..  with fabric stuck to the lid. cant beat em..


yeah i suppose that makes it a lot easier i wish u could get them in the uk. ive bought ooth from mantis place but not supplies wouldnt the aluminium mesh lids they do be better for nymphs as these would let in more air the cloth lids would be better for fruit flies. if ya dont mind me asking how much did they cost ya for how many cheers.....


----------



## macro junkie (May 16, 2008)

desana said:


> yeah i suppose that makes it a lot easier i wish u could get them in the uk. ive bought ooth from mantis place but not supplies wouldnt the aluminium mesh lids they do be better for nymphs as these would let in more air the cloth lids would be better for fruit flies. if ya dont mind me asking how much did they cost ya for how many cheers.....


air stil gets through the paper lid..well all my mantids are happy in them..  ..cant remember the price..mayby 30$ for 100?your half to check the site.


----------



## feeshy (May 17, 2008)

Netting arrived today, could do with some more glue sticks but I've probably got enough to do half a dozen.


----------



## feeshy (May 21, 2008)

I ended up having to buy more gluesticks, but after 15 minutes of rather untidy gluing I've now got 6 fully netted cups.






(The flowers don't actually take up much room, they're pretty flat against the floor/side. I might end up taking them out, but they loom pretty while there's nothing in the cup)

Also, with my new found glue-gun skills (I never realised how great they are), I got to work on this






Internal dimensions are about 7" long and 6 1/2" wide and tall. I still need to come up with some sort of lid, but it shouldn't be too hard to do. Any ideas of critters for it (apart from mantids)?


----------



## iceman1609 (May 23, 2008)

ive managed to get some cups from my local petshop, they are used to measure the dog food i think but look like pint cups. no lids but i think these be great for ffc and i got an endless supply for nothing so cant be bad  i was going to post a pic of it but aparently im not permitted to do so for some reason. oh well i will keep trying


----------

